# UTF8-Unterstützung für XMMS

## lappe

Hallo !

Habe mich geärgert, dass XMMS nach Umstellung des Systems auf UTF8 die Umlaute nicht korrekt darstellt. Im Gentoo-Wiki steht drin, das XMMS kein UTF-8 unterstützt.

Das ist nicht richtig. Die Ursache liegt in der GTK-Konfiguration.

Nach Erstellen der Datei  /etc/gtk/gtkrc.utf8 (einfach die gtkrc.iso

```

style "gtk-default-utf8" {

       fontset = "-*-helvetica-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-utf8,\

                  -*-arial-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-utf8,\

                  -*-helvetica-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-utf8,\

                  -*-arial-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-utf8,*-r-*"

}

class "GtkWidget" style "gtk-default-utf8"

```

sollte z.B. XMMS die Umlaute richtig darstellen.

Gruß,

Jürgen

----------

## Linuxpeter

Das dürfte nicht funkionieren, da xmms auf gtk1 basiert, welches nicht unicode-fähig ist.

Die Alternative zu xmms ist der beep-media-player, dieser basiert auf dem Source von xmms,

aber benutzt gtk2 und ist somit unicode-fähig.

----------

## lappe

Doch funktioniert. Sonst hätte ich es ja nicht geschrieben.

Probiers aus. 

Beep-Media-Player ist ganz nett, aber ohne (zumindest mir bekannte) arts-unterstützung.

----------

## momonster

Ich hab es grad probiert, es funktioniert wirklich,

wieder was gelernt, danke,

mo

----------

## misterjack

wird umgehend auf http://de.gentoo-wiki.com eingepflegt  :Wink: 

----------

## lappe

Mach ich gerne. Wär z.B. interessant, ob's noch andere gtk-basierte Programme gibt, die utf8-Unterstützung auf diesem Wege bereitstellen.

Danke fürs Feedback.

Jürgen

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Bei mir scheint es leider nicht zu funktionieren...

Brauche ich vorher irgendwelche Pakete?

Aber das ist auch nicht so tragisch  :Wink: 

Ich habe eh kaum Lieder mit Umlauten in meiner Playlist  :Smile: 

----------

## lappe

Hallo Mr_Maniac !

Die Playlist betrifft das gar nicht, sondern die Menütexte von XMMS.

Die Playliste sollte nach erfolgreicher UTF8-Umstellung gem. Gentoo-Wiki die Titel bereits vorher korrekt darstellen. 

So wars jedenfalls bei mir. Also nochmal nachschauen ob Dein System schon korrekt unicodefähig ist.

Gruß,

Jürgen

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Also ich habe mein System gemäß dem gentoo-wiki umgestellt ...

Und die Menüpunkte sind auch in Ordnung, allerdings... Uhm...

Sie sind dreifach so GROß...

Also die Höhe...

Screenshot:

http://home.arcor.de/mr_maniac/Bilder/gross.png  :Shocked: 

----------

## chodo

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Also ich habe mein System gemäß dem gentoo-wiki umgestellt ...
> 
> Und die Menüpunkte sind auch in Ordnung, allerdings... Uhm...
> 
> Sie sind dreifach so GROß...
> ...

 

Ersetze fontset="....." mal damit: fontset="-*-arial-medium-r-normal-*-*-12-*-*-p-*-utf8"

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Mit 

```
 fontset = "-*-arial-medium-r-normal-*-*-130-*-*-p-*-utf8"
```

 geht es!

Mit 12 sehe ich nur winzig kleine Punkte  :Wink: 

Danke für deine Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Das Menü ist nun wunderbar, auch die Playlist. Aber sobald ich ein Lied doppelt angeklickt habe, versaut es den Umlaut.

Hat da eine ne Lösung parat?

----------

## lappe

Hmmm. Kann ich leider nicht reproduzieren. Was meinst Du denn mit doppelt anklicken ?  Im Browser oder im Player ?

Welche Umlaute meinst Du ? Die im Menü oder die in der Playlist ? Oder die Datei ???

Gruß,

Jürgen

----------

## NightDragon

@Anarcho

Das kommt daher, das xmms bei dir wahrscheinlich den ID3-tag ausliest (beim Doppelklick, spielt er den song ab und liest den ID3-tag ein), und dieser ist, soweit ich weiß, noch bei so gut wie keinem Song im UTF8.

Aber darüber hab ich schon mal wo was gelesen.

----------

## lappe

@NightDragon

ID3-Tags (auch Version 1) sind meines Wissens nach durchaus UTF-tauglich.

Ich hab selbst jede Menge mp3's mit Umlauten (z.B. Die Ärzte). Alle werden in XMMS korrekt angezeigt auch nach Doppelklick.

Hab aber auch gelesen, das es manchmal zu Fehlinterpretationen bei Umlauten kommen kann. Werd mich mal umsehen.

Gruß,

Jürgen

----------

## Anarcho

hehe,

bei mir geht es auch um MP3's der Ärzte. Diese werden auch korrekt angezeigt.

Aber wenn ich doppelt draufklicke (in der playlist) verhundst es das Ä und es erscheint ein kästchen nach dem Ä. Dies bleibt auch.

----------

## lappe

Hmmm.

Bei mir passiert das nicht. weder bei 2000 Mädchen noch bei Du willst mich küssen...  :Wink: 

Wahrscheinlich ist der Übertäter das Programm, welches ursprünglich die Tags generiert hat. Bei mir war das zuletzt Prokyon. Der hat die Tags aus dem Dateinamen generiert bevor ich das System auf UTF8 umgestellt habe. Wahrscheinlich macht diese Variante keine Probleme.

Gruß,

Jürgen

P.S.: Ja,ja die guten, alten Ärzte...

----------

## Sashman

Ich versuche gerade ogg-vorbis-tags mit xmms zu ändern aber wenn ich Umlaute eingebe werden die einfach weggelassen. Soll ich dafür besser ein anders Programm nehmen? Ein player wäre mir am liebsten, weil ich die Lieder gleichzeitig hören und auf Fehler kontrollieren möchte (ich miste grade meine Sammlung aus).

----------

